# Onlive on the Touchpad



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

Onlive just released the mobile version of there cloud gaming service and it works on the HP Touchpad.
The App is free, Link to download it below.
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.onlive.client


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

does it run well on the touchpad?


----------



## AdamLC (Oct 17, 2011)

It runs ok. Just its not quite full screen. I guess because of the TouchPad aspect ratio?


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

ill have to give it a try. thanks for the input.


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh, Forgot to mention that they also give you a free copy Lego Batman, They add it to your Onlive account once you downloaded there App.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

PS3 controller works with the app. I'm still trying to get all the buttons to work with Batman, though.


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> PS3 controller works with the app. I'm still trying to get all the buttons to work with Batman, though.


Excellent, that was the news I was waiting for. If you get the button mappings sorted let us know how you did it.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

You just go into Batman and look at what keyboard buttons go with which action and map them in the sixaxis controller app. The biggest issue I've had was that switching characters in Batman uses an ALT button but there's no ALT button in Sixaxis Controller. Either its called something else or there's no way to switch characters. I also can't figure out how to go back in menus with the controller which is a big setback because if you press the wrong menu section you are screwed unless you restart the whole app.


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

this is exciting, got the app and hadn't thought about a ps3 controller yet, but am happy to know i get to add to my hardware haha


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah, setting it up on a game by game basis doesn't seem ideal.


----------



## Sepharite (Oct 13, 2011)

Not available in Canada? Seriously? But we're practically Americans!


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

1981suede said:


> Ah, setting it up on a game by game basis doesn't seem ideal.


Yeah that's the sucky part. There also isn't any way to save profiles in Sixaxis Controller so you lose the previous game's settings. I don't have a Y cable to test it out, but if you do you might try using the PS3 controller plugged in with an OTG cable to activate host mode and see if OnLive automatically detects a controller.


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> Yeah that's the sucky part. There also isn't any way to save profiles in Sixaxis Controller so you lose the previous game's settings. I don't have a Y cable to test it out, but if you do you might try using the PS3 controller plugged in with an OTG cable to activate host mode and see if OnLive automatically detects a controller.


Looks like I will have to get the universal controller, released Friday apparently.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't think the onlive controller will work since we don't have self-powered USB host mode.


----------



## milt (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone else not getting any video from the new Onlive app? I've installed it and signed in, I can hear the intro audio but no Onlive logo is displayed or the main Onlive screen, it's just blank. After about 15 seconds a dialog box pops up saying the network connection is bad and will try to reconnect. Can't do anything after that.

I know my wifi is fast enough because the Onlive app works fine on my Dinc2 and laptop. Running CM7 Alpha3.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

Strange, I have not been able to log on at all from the app, I keep getting an out of date, error.


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> I don't think the onlive controller will work since we don't have self-powered USB host mode.


Controller works via wireless and bluetooth so should do. If not, will have to dust off the ipad.


----------



## donttouchthehair (Oct 20, 2011)

On mine, the wifi keeps dropping out when I use Onlive- it works fine the rest of the time (on Alpha3) so I'm not sure what the deal is there.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

1981suede said:


> Controller works via wireless and bluetooth so should do. If not, will have to dust off the ipad.


I thought the controller used a USB adapter to connect. Maybe I'm wrong. If the OnLive controller connects with Bluetooth then there's gotta be a way to trick the app into thinking another controller is the OnLive one.


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm referring to the new universal controller that's coming out soon.


----------



## wrigleyirish (Oct 13, 2011)

Some of the games use an onscreen button layout. Not ideal, but it works for Lego Batman. Looking forward to using the universal controller. This is a huge day for tablet gaming!


----------



## critch36 (Sep 23, 2011)

AdamLC said:


> It runs ok. Just its not quite full screen. I guess because of the TouchPad aspect ratio?


it only shows about 2 thirds of the image and leaves a blank bar at the top, it looks like it is out of alignment.
some sort of video issue


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

It's set up for a 16:9 screen which is why we don't get a full picture.


----------



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

mine crashes when I go to log on


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

Mines work fine here.


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

Any way to fix dodgy sizing?


----------



## jkabaseball (Oct 6, 2011)

works now, didn't get the free game yet


----------



## TigerClaw (Oct 15, 2011)

Your supposed to receive an email shortly after downloading it about Lego batman, and when you log into your onlive account, it show up in My Games.


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

seems to run pretty smooth for me with some trial games and stuff, just wish the games didnt have such long intros and that you can just skip it and start playing, having a controler would be pretty clutch.


----------



## Agarest (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't know if I can post this here but Gamespot has a promotion for a free month for OnLive PlayPack Bundle. Hope that is of some use for some people. You also need a Gamespot account and also remember to cancel if you do not want to continue.

http://www.gamespot....nlive-playpack/

Thanks for your interest in the OnLive PlayPack Bundle. To claim your free one-month subscription, you will need the promo code printed below:
XXXXXXXX
*Take these steps to claim your offer:*
1. Visit: http://www.onlive.com/chevy
2. Enter your email, create a password and Gamertag, and submit.
3. Enter billing information (credit card will not be initially charged, but is required to qualify for the offer).
4. Apply your promo code and continue.


----------

